# Pre Drilled Enclosure from Tayda



## DrVon (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi all. I got my first pre Drilled Enclosure from Tayda and was wondering what size LED to use. Is the hole ment for a 3mm with a defuser? The hole is bigger than 3 mm thats the reason for the question.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 3, 2019)

DrVon said:


> Hi all. I got my first pre Drilled Enclosure from Tayda and was wondering what size LED to use. Is the hole ment for a 3mm with a defuser? The hole is bigger than 3 mm thats the reason for the question.


Pretty sure it's a snug 5mm. I drill them out further anyways, but a 5mm LED should pop out the exterior a wee bit if it wasn't too heavily powder coated


----------



## Robert (Jul 4, 2019)

The hole is sized for a 3mm lens (to match the faceplates).

I've noticed that sometimes the holes need to be drilled out slightly on the double powder coated enclosures.


----------



## bn40 (Sep 15, 2019)

A 5mm will not fit, and neither will the 3mm bezels sold by Tayda, but it's too big for a naked 3mm. I tried to get a 3mm (inside) rubber grommet in there, but no luck, so I just drilled it out a little for the bezel, NP.


----------

